# Sick betta



## Lovedance22 (Oct 19, 2013)

I've had a betta in a 5 gal tank for about a year and a half now. I have a heater and a filter. I dechlorinate his water and have fed him new life spectrum pellets. He has been doing well for a while the only issue has been his fins. It seems as though they're always getting torn. I thought it was fin rot for a while but they grow back and get torn looking again out of now where. All he has in the tank are plants. But recently his depth perception has gotten incredibly bad. He misses his food maybe 9/10 of the time. He also has moments where he just darts around the surface looking like he's gasping for air which he has never done before and then he will just sit at the bottom for a minute, sometimes on his side, and then he seems to be okay. The water parameters have been good whenever I have checked them, no ammonia or anything. What could this be? :/


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

You put this in the wrong section, posting this in the *Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies* (or asking a mod to move this thread) will get more help! The fin thing sounds like fin biting but you'd need to post pics for me to be sure.


----------



## Lovedance22 (Oct 19, 2013)

oh thanks, I was trying to do it from my phone and messed it up!


----------

